# Iraq war officially over



## Logan 5 (Sep 1, 2010)

Obama said:
			
		

> “Tonight, I am announcing that the American combat mission in Iraq has ended. Operation Iraqi Freedom is over, and the Iraqi people now have lead responsibility for the security of their country.”
> 
> sauce: http://www.examiner.com/democrat-in-los-an...freedom-is-over
> 
> ...


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 1, 2010)

Errrr. For life?


----------



## VashTS (Sep 1, 2010)

its about damn time, all that money wasted.  the usa is gonna collapse.  thanks president bush.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Sep 1, 2010)

Thank god....we were a stable country until that dumb ass name bush jr wanted to finish what his father started 
in Iraq... finally its over. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thank god


----------



## Ritsuki (Sep 1, 2010)

...or not.


----------



## wyndcrosser (Sep 1, 2010)

From a 6yr Marine combat veteran. STFU. You have no clue what you're talking about, their sh!t would have been on our doorstep without OIF and OEF. So, again before you talk, understand the whole picture.... more than I could even mention on here. Damn liberals.... the country will fall apart just watch. CORRUPTION is so bad there completely.

Wynd
Semper Fi!


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 1, 2010)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> Thank god....we were a stable country until that dumb ass name bush jr wanted to finish what his father started
> in Iraq... finally its over.
> 
> 
> ...



Not disagreeing with you, but if it was a silly war, why did it take Obama this long to pull troops out? Why did he send in more throughout all this time? Bush may have started it, but Obama delayed it's end rather than immediately ending it.


----------



## supersonic5000 (Sep 1, 2010)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> snip*
> 
> ...or not.


I laughed so hard.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyway, it's good to see this is finally over.


----------



## Logan 5 (Sep 1, 2010)

wyndcrosser said:
			
		

> From a 6yr Marine combat veteran. STFU. You have no clue what you're talking about, their sh!t would have been on our doorstep without OIF and OEF. So, again before you talk, understand the whole picture.... more than I could even mention on here. Damn liberals.... the country will fall apart just watch. CORRUPTION is so bad there completely.
> 
> Wynd
> Semper Fi!



adressing me?  If so, It's highly unlikely that their shit would have ever made it to our doorstep and even if so they wouldn't have gotten in.  If they made it past the guard dog and the men of the house, the maid would have taken them out.  People here value our freedom and democracy vehemently and are willing to risk everything in defense of it.  I'm not so sure about the Iraqi's and thats why I question whether it was worthwhile.  Only time can give me an answer, but the odds are slim.  No matter what the cost if freedom and democracy reign for decades to come in Iraq then it was most certainly worthwhile.  I'm not questioning whether liberating a nation is worthwhile just whether that nation had/has any desire to be free because in my opinion it will quickly descend into civil war and a theocracy will emerge once again taking freedom from the people.


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 1, 2010)

It's about damn time. That went on far too long.

Hopefully the Afghan mission ends soon as well.


----------



## Westside (Sep 1, 2010)

wyndcrosser said:
			
		

> From a 6yr Marine combat veteran. STFU. You have no clue what you're talking about, their sh!t would have been on our doorstep without OIF and OEF. So, again before you talk, understand the whole picture.... more than I could even mention on here. Damn liberals.... the country will fall apart just watch. CORRUPTION is so bad there completely.
> 
> Wynd
> Semper Fi!


I think you need to shut the fuck up, jarhead.  It is attitude like yours makes you the most hated military forces of all NATO.  When I spent 6 month in Afghanistan and they see the Canadian flags they treat us with respect, and you know they've been abused by Americans because they act scared and stay away from them.  I'm sure they did the same in Iraq.  Being a half Xazra blooded Uzbekistani I can tell you that our people only want peace in the middle east, yes there are a FEW fuck ups, but 98% of us want peace and nothing to do with the US.  Americans came in, pissed off the Talibans and made Afghanistan an even worse place than it is.  I have lost respect for most of them.  Before I saw what you guys do at MCRD with my own eyes and see how much dedication and effort you put into your training and respected you, but in the end all you want to do is kill and say "fuck peace, I'm here for blood".  Say that to the Arab and Persian children, I'm sure you are capable.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Sep 1, 2010)

wyndcrosser said:
			
		

> From a 6yr Marine combat veteran. STFU. You have no clue what you're talking about, their sh!t would have been on our doorstep without OIF and OEF. So, again before you talk, understand the whole picture.... more than I could even mention on here. Damn liberals.... the country will fall apart just watch. CORRUPTION is so bad there completely.
> 
> Wynd
> Semper Fi!



You is a what now and where was I?!


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Sep 1, 2010)

What about Vietnam...it took 25yrs to end even though they said it stopped so many times


----------



## Sterling (Sep 1, 2010)

Well, I have to say I am glad it's over. There has been a bunch of blood shed, and some of it was for no reason. I still question why the Government went in, even after seeing satellite photos of nuclear ballistic missiles being smuggled into Syria, and a Soviet Mig capable of carrying nukes being dug up out of the desert. I know a lot of shit went on there in Iraq/other countries in the conflict, but I still want to believe that there was good in the picture. Also those of you that blame Bush (sr./jr./w/e) if you look at the facts so far in the current administration, they've fucked up the home front more than the war ever has.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Sep 1, 2010)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> What about Vietnam...it took 25yrs to end even though they said it stopped so many times



True you're right about that, the war against terrorism was complex and abstract. All I can say is that this war should of ended when the dictator was taken down. Period, not fighting against something that has been happening for awhile now.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 1, 2010)

Technically, only Operation Iraqi Freedom is over. That means the combat is over, however, there are still 50,000 troops advising the Iraqi troops on stabilizing their country.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Sep 1, 2010)

TeenDev said:
			
		

> Technically, only Operation Iraqi Freedom is over. That means the combat is over, however, there are still 50,000 troops advising the Iraqi troops on stabilizing their country.


Correct. Not to mention that USAF still partols over Iraq airspace. Gates said that if necessary US will provide troops to assist them.

It is far from over.


----------



## Elritha (Sep 1, 2010)

About time. The country is pretty messed up since the invasion. A pointless war with so many civilian and soldiers lifes lost, where no WMDs were found, nor any links that the Iraqi government were harboring and supporting al-Qaeda.


----------



## Logan 5 (Sep 1, 2010)

For all intensive purposes, it's done.  Troops stayed in Germany, Japan and everywhere else to advise and assist in the rebuilding, but history remembers the dates of surrender and the dates they were officially declared "over".  I'm sure that we will continue to have a strong interest in Iraq for years to come, this isn't a "cut and run" maneuver like the exodus from Vietnam.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 1, 2010)

wyndcrosser said:
			
		

> Damn liberals....
> 
> ....
> Semper Fi!


My dad would love to shake your hand. Thank you for your service.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 1, 2010)

good they can get our troops out too who were dragged into this shit in the 1st place.


----------



## Logan 5 (Sep 1, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> good they can get our troops out too who were dragged into this shit in the 1st place.



wait a minute, we let you guys have troops?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 1, 2010)

yeah we were forced into it


----------



## Sterling (Sep 1, 2010)

Logan 5 said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'd.


----------



## Nah3DS (Sep 1, 2010)

Logan 5 said:
			
		

> ALL FOR WHAT?


FOR OIL!!!

Next USA target...... ARGENTINA
for water resources


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 1, 2010)

the war won't be over until the taliban are wiped out anyway. as long as their still around there's always threat of more attacks.



			
				NahuelDS said:
			
		

> FOR OIL!!!
> 
> Next USA target...... ARGENTINA
> for water resources


lol what would they want with water there's plenty of that everywhere


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 1, 2010)

Still waiting on the fat lady.


----------



## Theraima (Sep 1, 2010)

"thank the troops for sacrifices that were made" You freaking kidding me? Bad joke. Really bad.


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 1, 2010)

i wish the war ended a long time ago.
it's been going on for too long, and it does need an end.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 1, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> the war won't be over until the taliban are wiped out anyway. as long as their still around there's always threat of more attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 1, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> lol what would they want with water there's plenty of that everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That it is, unfortunately v_v

And this is why I'm abandoning this planet and going to a new one.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Sep 1, 2010)

Logan 5 said:
			
		

> wyndcrosser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The USA has Sakuya?  WHEN DID THIS HAPPEN???  And Wynd, it's people like you that make me hate, and I mean HATE, our military.


----------



## Maz7006 (Sep 1, 2010)

wyndcrosser said:
			
		

> From a 6yr Marine combat veteran. STFU. You have no clue what you're talking about, their sh!t would have been on our doorstep without OIF and OEF. So, again before you talk, understand the whole picture.... more than I could even mention on here. Damn liberals.... the country will fall apart just watch. CORRUPTION is so bad there completely.
> 
> Wynd
> Semper Fi!



Corruption is pretty bad here but you dnt see the US knocking on the door and killing us huh ? 

... just sayin 

If people would just leave things be then it wouldn't be so bad, heck i dunno about you guys but IF my country were somewhat corrupt i wouldn't mind the corruption over some army from some other distant country coming in and settling down 

any type of bloodshed is just wrong, and you dnt fix something wrong with another thing that is completely wrong in itself.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 1, 2010)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> The USA has Sakuya?  WHEN DID THIS HAPPEN???  And Wynd, it's people like you that make me hate, and I mean HATE, our military.



Makes me hate it just as much.
I know people in the military who despises the war because it was a bunch of bullshit and resulted in a lot of death that could have gotten avoided.

Having trigger happy fun makes a person just as bad as Bush.


----------



## Nah3DS (Sep 1, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Infinite Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cermage (Sep 1, 2010)

Logan 5 said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Australia wasnt forced into it. it was just howard being the asskisser he was, Australia as a country had no obligation to run into the middleeast.


----------



## ganons (Sep 1, 2010)

well i guess they secured all the oil in iraq so war is over
never was war on terrorism but to own the oil and have presence in the middle east


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 1, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Infinite Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and i suppose next your gonna say were running out of air? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



it's prob true with all the shit and pollution that's being pumped out on a daily basis


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 1, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> and i suppose next your gonna say were running out of air?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do your research.
We're killing enough of the environment that we actually are running out of quite a bit of everything.
We take too much for granted and put our business where it doesn't belong, thus; this war.

Saddam had to be taken down, but we didn't have to take the country with him.


----------



## Sterling (Sep 1, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> shinkukage09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bush isn't a bad person. Just because shit starts while he's president doesn't mean he is a bad person... He is a nice enough fellow, and he knows when some form of action is needed for some retaliation. September 11 required said action. Now weather nuclear ballistic missiles existed in the first place remains debatable, but I have seen some very convincing high altitude surveillance photos of warheads being carted into Syria. To top it all off as well, a Soviet Mig fully equipped to carry a nuclear warhead was found buried in the desert wrapped in some form of plastic... Something has got to be going down if you have a bomb ready fighter buried in the desert. Like I said Bush is not a bad person, and a few bad decisions on his part makes him no less of a person. So just lay off the man. If anything, the current administration is doing worse, and making the same mistakes as the previous one. Seriously, this conflict should have ended years ago, not a few days ago... >.>


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 1, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> Bush isn't a bad person. Just because shit starts while he's president doesn't mean he is a bad person... He is a nice enough fellow, and he knows when some form of action is needed for some retaliation. September 11 required said action. Now weather nuclear ballistic missiles existed in the first place remains debatable, but I have seen some very convincing high altitude surveillance photos of warheads being carted into Syria. To top it all off as well, a Soviet Mig fully equipped to carry a nuclear warhead was found buried in the desert wrapped in some form of plastic... Something has got to be going down if you have a bomb ready fighter buried in the desert. Like I said Bush is not a bad person, and a few bad decisions on his part makes him no less of a person. So just lay off the man. If anything, the current administration is doing worse, and making the same mistakes as the previous one. Seriously, this conflict should have ended years ago, not a few days ago... >.>



This is coming from a man who said weather and not whether.
Yes, all he did was sky dive a huge country with no parachute into the ground leaving no room to get back up.
We should lay off of him!


----------



## millenium6000 (Sep 1, 2010)

It's about god damn time this pointless war is over. I feel sorry for the people caught in the crossfire.


----------



## Depravo (Sep 1, 2010)

So did they get the oil or not? Saw this the other day - both amusing and informative.


Spoiler



Part 1
Part 2
Part 3
Part 4
Part 5
Part 6
Part 7
Part 8
Part 9


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Sep 1, 2010)

Iraqi freedom my ass...... Glad it's over though, now the soldiers can get back.


----------



## zeromac (Sep 1, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Infinite Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Water is not running out *
Our population is just getting too big. There will always be the same amount of water on earth, it's just the population is getting larger which means the need to use more water


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 1, 2010)

You're all getting it wrong: not _all_ water is running out, only freshwater is changing into salt water.

And because it's a long and strenuous procedure to change salt water into freshwater again, this is quite a big problem.


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 1, 2010)

Most victors don't have to sneak out heavily guarded under cover of darkness, but whatevs


----------



## MMX (Sep 1, 2010)

to quote a text from Eskil Steenberg quelsoolar site.
It's a bit long but worth the read. 




			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> How many evil people have you meet? How about how many badguys do you know? How many people have you meet who you think deserves to die? Its an awkward question isn't it? You have probably met some jackass in a bar, maybe you have an annoying relative with a drinking problem, and everyone remembers that boy or girl you grew up with who was just mean. We all know people we don't like, or who behave antisocially, but its a long way from calling them evil. Even if they are incredibly destructive, you know they are very troubled people, and when you get over the initial anger, you feel sorry for them, because their inability to interact with others is sad.
> 
> Now if I ask if there are bad people in the world worth fighting, its a very different thing. People start naming terrorist groups, dictators and criminals that should be delt with. The emotional response is gone, people don't feel awkward or sad, its just something that should deal with as a matter of fact. Clean out the world, Eliminate the Cancer, Burn the trash. Why is that? Why do so many respond so differently to people they have had no contact with? If you have never meet anyone you think should deserve to die, why would you be so sure there are people you don't know who does? If you think its right to shoot people over there, why don't you go around shooting people you don't like where you live? What has perpetuated the idea that there are bad people who deserves violence out there when we have no evidence of it around us?
> 
> ...


----------



## Elritha (Sep 1, 2010)

97% of water on earth is salt water. That leaves 3% that is fresh water. Over two thirds of that 3% is frozen glaciers and ice caps. Just under one third of that is found underground mostly. That leaves about 1% that is fresh water on the surface. 10% of that 1% is swamps, 2% rivers and the rest found in lakes. 

Nevermind factoring in the amount of surface water that may be contaminated and polluted. Agriculture also uses up a lot of fresh water. I would say yes, fresh safe drinking water is becoming a rare commodity.


----------



## DeadLocked (Sep 1, 2010)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@ pic LOL NICE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How the hell haven't I heard about this yet until now?!
Good news indeed :3


----------



## Sonicslasher (Sep 1, 2010)

Westside said:
			
		

> wyndcrosser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't through all of the US Military into the "fuck peace, I'm here for blood" category, but sadly that mostly describes Marines. It's the reason my two brothers signed up for the Marine Corps. The first one that did, and is now out, is now very detached from the idea of war. He wrote a book with multiple gory/sickening war stories that are never told in the media because they are too much for the American public to think about.  Went to war for blood, got it and a bad case of PTSD.  My other brother, who got in a few years ago, just shipped out to Pakistan. He didn't go in for any such noble cause such as making the world a better place or shit like that, he went simply for blood. And that's what the Marines are mostly filled with, blood hounds. 

The US should have called off the hounds right after Saddam went down. Everything after was just pissing off the locals and waiting to be attacked by newly recruited Taliban who don't want us there on their land.


----------



## monkat (Sep 1, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> You're all getting it wrong: not _all_ water is running out, only freshwater is changing into salt water.
> 
> And because it's a long and strenuous procedure to change salt water into freshwater again, this is quite a big problem.



Boil it under a slanted piece of metal so the water drips into a clean deposit.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 1, 2010)

Which is a long and strenuous task if you have to do it for lots of water.


----------



## heat6jones (Sep 1, 2010)

it was fun while it lasted. in hindsight, it wasn't worth losing soldiers and money for those ungrateful people.


----------



## heat6jones (Sep 1, 2010)

yes patriotism is offensive to some


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 1, 2010)

Edhel said:
			
		

> 97% of water on earth is salt water. That leaves 3% that is fresh water. Over two thirds of that 3% is frozen glaciers and ice caps. Just under one third of that is found underground mostly. That leaves about 1% that is fresh water on the surface. 10% of that 1% is swamps, 2% rivers and the rest found in lakes.
> 
> Nevermind factoring in the amount of surface water that may be contaminated and polluted. Agriculture also uses up a lot of fresh water. I would say yes, fresh safe drinking water is becoming a rare commodity.
> well we'll have to hope this comes through than on a larger scale
> ...


as i said we were dragged into it by c**tward


----------



## Ssx9 (Sep 1, 2010)

Glad to know it's over (hope it's for real.)



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> its about damn time, all that money wasted. the usa is gonna collapse. thanks president bush.



I can't believe some people are more concerned with the money spent than the lifes that there were lost in this stupid war. Great job, idiot >_


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 1, 2010)

Too many people were lost to end a war that should have ended after Bush's rein.  I'm glad it's finally over but the souls of the dead will haunt Iraq forever.  It's a grand shame.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 1, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Which is a long and strenuous task if you have to do it for lots of water.




Using many surfaces coated with a low friction solid coating, and a flash boiling process would make it pretty simple. Much in the same way they distill oil into different substances, just at a lower temp. and a larger scale. If we had a Water distillation plant the size of Baytown's oil plant, it would very well work for at least the US.

Too bad no one really cares to do research into this.


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 1, 2010)

Screw water distillation even ocean water will run out eventually, it's all about water generation.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 1, 2010)

what about this? http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/28003681/


----------



## Magmorph (Sep 1, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> So just lay off the man. If anything, the current administration is doing worse, and making the same mistakes as the previous one. Seriously, this conflict should have ended years ago, not a few days ago... >.>


The current administration could nuke New York and it wouldn't change anything Bush did. That's such a poor argument, saying that Bush wasn't bad because the current administration is worse. That's like saying Saddam was good because he wasn't as bad as Hitler.


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 1, 2010)

Magmorph said:
			
		

> Sterl500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It shouldn't be a surprise, they spent most of Bush's time in office responding to criticism by whining "But Clinton..."


----------



## Sterling (Sep 1, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Magmorph said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not condoning some of the stuff done by the Bush administration, I was just saying stop attacking his integrity. He isn't a bad man, not only Have I met him, but have actually had the chance to see him outside the White house. Plenty of ass kissing and graft happens all the time in politics, you just have to deal with it. Also, I have to say Phoenix, thank you for pointing that out, just next time please do it in a less trollish manner. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: Forummers really need to realize no one gets sarcasm on the internet, much less in real life too. there is /sarcasm for a reason. Also, why single me out for calling troll. Many others do the same, and I think I was right to think that.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 1, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> I am not condoning some of the stuff done by the Bush administration, I was just saying stop attacking his integrity. He isn't a bad man, not only Have I met him, but have actually had the chance to see him outside the White house. Plenty of ass kissing and graft happens all the time in politics, you just have to deal with it. Also, I have to say Phoenix, thank you for pointing that out, just next time please do it in a less trollish manner.



That's the first thing you scream when someone disagrees with you. Troll. Just research all that he's done to back up your argument next time.
Sarcasm is my greatest trait, if you see it as trolling, redefine the word troll.
Bush was and is a terrible man who is head over hills in love with war. He ran before he learned how to crawl and didn't care about the consequences. What he did was just as bad as Saddam because lives were unnecessarily lost.


----------



## Nah3DS (Sep 2, 2010)

Ssx9 said:
			
		

> Glad to know it's over (hope it's for real.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 2, 2010)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> you have a point there...
> Sadly, your president fits into that group of people more concerned about the money. That is why he put a end to this war NOW instead of doing it BEFORE. Fortunately your economic crisis put a end to this war, you country is running out of money so you can’t afford anymore all you troops. Sadly... this economic crisis hits only in the American people´s life, not in the life of those who makes the decisions.




Er... what? I hope you mean the President that's currently in office, because the one who started it was Bush, the one who finished it was Obama. Two different presidents. He could have stopped it when he got into office, but he already had a shitload on his plate and still does. A guilty conscious is the worst kind of torture.


----------



## Nah3DS (Sep 2, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Er... what? I hope you mean the President that's currently in office, because the one who started it was Bush, the one who finished it was Obama. Two different presidents. He could have stopped it when he got into office, but he already had a shitload on his plate and still does. A guilty conscious is the worst kind of torture.


yes.. of course I was talking about Obama.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 6, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Magmorph said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As opposed to Obama whining "but Bush..."?

Frankly, I don't care about who's responsible, I just want everyone to get their troops back safely...

Also, Magmorph? Godwin's law.


----------

